# Looking for help with diy tree backgrounds



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All- I want to build a realistic tree roots type background for my 135 gallon SA tank. I have searched for a few days (both here and on the web) and haven't found to many diy bg's that have trees and roots built into them. Do you have any links or pics that you could post up? And if you have done one yourself, can you also tell me what you would do differenty ? Thanks, Jason


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw one on youtube- i think the user was uarujoey or something like that.


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

I know last year there was a thread of someone doing a DIY tree stump with a root system. The trunk was the back middle portion of the tank and the roots then extended out from there. I will try and find it but so far I haven't been able to. I'm pretty sure they did it with Styrofoam just like you would with any other bg.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I would do it with stryo. If it were me I would make the tree separate from the background (make it in two pieces) then once the tree is done then silicone that onto the background sheet of stryo. That way the whole project won't be ruined if you make a change/mistake with the tree or visa-versa.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Try finding a picture of a stump or tree root you're trying to recreate and that should give you a good starting place. I would recommend either a sketch or mock-up of the model. It will give you experience manipulating foam and it will give you a chance to solve potential problems before the creation of the final model.

+1 for the Styrofoam idea. Taking into consideration of the intricacy of the project, I would recommend closed-cell Styrofoam. 
*Steve C* gave a good idea how to create the stump separately from the background; create the anchor background first, then attach the stump. You can either create the stump by layering the sheets of foam or you can purchase large blocks of foam. 
Depending on the length and width of the roots, you may also have to carve them separately. For the roots, I would recommend closed-cell Styrofoam blocks.

Now onto prepping the model. You have a couple options for a base coat, cement or Drylok. Since it is a wood background, I would recommend the smooth look of Drylok. For color, I would suggest either Quikcrete cement color additives or Krylon Fusion spray paint. Start dark and work your way light. For an aged and textured look, drybrush through the layers of paint. I find that paint brushes that have been deliberately destroyed work best for naturalistic detailing; in other words, they are less likely to give you a patterned look.

Once you're finished, you can coat the Drylok with a sealant. The paint lasts longer and it protects the Styrofoam from potential damage.


----------



## elimsprint (May 28, 2011)

I tried one but it didn't work very well. What I did learn was to put some reinforcing in the root parts. I would use bent copper or better yet stainless wire and cover it with spray foam if I were to do it again. Double it up so the foam cannot rotate on it. I would also use the plastic lighting grid on the bottom and anchor the roots to that. I just made roots out of spray foam anchored to lighting grid and then coated them with SicaTop. It took about a week before they started to crack and then finally break. I really didn't realize that the foam had that much flotation. Hope that helps. Oh yeah, you can work the spray foam really easy if you let it get a skin on it and then put on nitrile gloves and dip your hands in rubbing alcohol.
Kim


----------



## elimsprint (May 28, 2011)

This is what I turned it into once the tree didn't work out.
Kim


----------



## elimsprint (May 28, 2011)




----------

